# Website question, im a DUMMY!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have freewebs, and I have seen other breeders who have webs with there pages set up to where you just click on the goats name and it goes to a new page with all the info about them, individual profiles. 

How do I do this? I really want too!

Thanks


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I have the same problem to, and how do you get a kidding chart that has a small pic of each buck/doe?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know how to do that, wait you mean like on my website? Check out my kidding page and let me know, I can walk you through that.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

With freewebs, you are limited to the amount of pages you have, so it's really not feasible for that host. 

However, to do it, you would have the page for that individual goat set up, and link the image, so that when you click it, it goes to that page.

As for kidding charts, that's normally done using tables and pictures resized with the html coding.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe I should give an example

http://www.freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfa ... ordoes.htm


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for here, LOL. I see a nice freewebs page with each goat listed underneath each other, as is normal for freewebs host.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

What she has for the first goat, glitter, is her name and then you can click on that to go to her own page. Thats what im wanting to do


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Okay I think I understand. I'm not sure if PRF is paying for more pages or what, but with freewebs free hosting, you can only have a certain amount of pages, so if you have a lot of does/bucks you would quickly run out of pages.

However, to do this, you would create a page for Pookums. Then you "hide" it on the file manager.

Then on the Does page, you highlight Pookums page or picture, and click Link. Then you choose the page to link too.

This is on freewebs hosting site builder. To do it through html coding is a little more complicated.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So whats Pookum? lol

I need to make a bunch of Pookum pages and put each goat on it, and then hide the page?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I just used the name Pookum. You would change it to the doe/buck's name. 

You have too many goats to do this for them all, you'll run out of pages pretty quick. But you could try it and see.

"Hiding" the page keeps it from showing up in your menu bar. 

Also keep in mind...I do webdesign


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, awesome thanks lol....

So I make the page, hide it, and then put the link for that page on my doe page?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's the basics of it yes. I never was very good at explaining things LOL.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You actually explained it really well lol

THANKS


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I know how to do that, wait you mean like on my website? Check out my kidding page and let me know, I can walk you through that.


Yepp like how you have yours, I think it looks really nice like that  I only have a few does though but it would still be fun to work with


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You just make a table, and then put the pics in, and size then how you want, its SO easy lol

And I think it makes it look cute!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I really like your does Georgia and Porsche :] and how did you get the pedigree thing for each goat? That looks good and would be way easier than typing it all out like I did lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awww thanks!

I use this site
http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/ser ... &langId=-1


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks thats awesome! :greengrin: I'll have to try to get some updated pics tommorrow and see what I can do


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I always use that site lol....Its really good!

Hope you do! I would love to check out your site when you are done!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah thats neat and really helpful  Sure, I can make a post once I get it updated and you can let me know how it looks


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wooooo awesome! Post here when you are done!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Will do :thumb:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Using webs I Highlight the name and then click add a link. Then add where you want to link it to on your own site. Or you can click on a pic and add a link that way.

I do it all the time.

www://caprigemfarm.webs.com/


----------

